# Clausing 8012



## brightonmike (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi All

I'm a newbie here so I hope I get this right. Just purchased a Clausing Colchester 8012 12x40 lathe. I have a few questions I hope  y'all can help with. I need a Center Bush. Called Clausing today and they are real proud of them! If someone out there knows the dimensions I think I'm better off making one. Any suggestions. If I do make it what would be a good material to use. Manual calls for MT3 center. I suppose I could take the measurements off the collet collar for O.D. dimensions.

Next question: I can't figure out any way to zero the crossfeed or compound dials. I have never operated a machine you couldn't do that with. I'm gonna try to attach some photos here.






Hey it worked! In photo 2 and 3 which is the crossfeed you can see what looks like a small dial right on top but it doesnt seem to do anything. The only thing that moves is the sleeve to switch from english to metric. Same with compound dial but no small dial.

Any ideas would be greatly appreciated

Mike


----------



## brightonmike (Jan 15, 2014)

brightonmike said:


> Hi All
> 
> I'm a newbie here so I hope I get this right. Just purchased a Clausing Colchester 8012 12x40 lathe. I have a few questions I hope  y'all can help with. I need a Center Bush. Called Clausing today and they are real proud of them! If someone out there knows the dimensions I think I'm better off making one. Any suggestions. If I do make it what would be a good material to use. Manual calls for MT3 center. I suppose I could take the measurements off the collet collar for O.D. dimensions.
> 
> ...



Well I finally figered out the why I couldn't zero out the dials after taking the dials apart multiple times I discovered that they were just gunked up from not being used. A little wd 40 and a little persuasion and they broke free. I guess the previous owner just never zeroed the dials because of DRO, but I always liked to set compound parallel to ways and use it for fine feed to shoulders etc.


----------

